# Ecu sin ramal del automovil



## Andres1616 (May 3, 2016)

Buenos dias a todos, les paso a comentar la situacion, tengo un motor con su correspondiente ECU, pedal de acelerador electronico y su instalacion de motor:

•	Sensor de detonación
•	Sensor de temperatura de enfriamiento
•	Sensor de posición de mariposa
•	Acelerador electrónico
•	Sensor de rotación de PMS
•	MAP
•	Zonda lambda
•	Inyectores
•	Relé parada en frio
•	Bobina inyectores
•	Válvula de purgue 

Pero no cuento con la instalcion que provien del automovil, solo cuento con le pedal acelerador electronico, mi pregunta es: Es posible poner en funcionamiento el motor sin incomvenientes? cuales son los pines, ademas de los del pedal acelerador, tengo que conectar? 

Gracias


----------



## masteralfonso7 (May 3, 2016)

Poder, se puede.
Se necesita saber exactamente de que vehículo es el motor para saber que tantas acciones se requieren ejecutar antes de encender un motor de forma estacionaria, algunos sistemas son tan simples que no revisten mayor problema pero hay otros tan avanzados que por ejemplo la ecu necesita antes la autorización de encendido que depende de un código almacenado en el chip de la llave; si ése es el caso vas a necesitar mas que cableado del auto también el sistema inmovilizador.

Quedamos a la espera de mas datos para poder ayudarte.


----------



## Andres1616 (May 3, 2016)

Que tal, ya tengo identificada la ecu con el auto, hasta consegui el pin out de los terminles de salida. Lo que me dijeron que debo hacer es llevarla a desinmovilizar y realizar las conexiones correspondientes, pedal de acelerador, contacto, rele de la bomba de combustible y conexion a bateria.


----------

